# Joined months ago but back here for help!



## Tfusion (Sep 14, 2020)

I've been on many other forums. Wanted to introduce myself. 

I'm 6' 2" at 215. I struggle on both ends especially since my new career and covid. Gaining mass and losing weight. I'm about 15 to 17% bodyfat. That's just a guess. Probably less I'm very thin boned. And gains show like crazy. 

Big runner and biker. I also flip to heavy lifting changing up routines for muscle confusion. 

Certainly need advice on training and diet. 

On trt for 12 years. 200mg a week split. 

Huge fan of mast e and 1 test.

Any advice welcome! I'm no expert but I know my way. 

Cheers! 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 14, 2020)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 14, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Drugsgear (Sep 15, 2020)

Welcome to IMF!
Need help- come here ????


Sincerely, Alan.


----------



## ordawg1 (Sep 15, 2020)

Welcome aboard ~


----------



## THEJOKER (Oct 8, 2020)

Welcome 


If you have any questions or want an list, email RED BIRD at redsxript@ctemplar.com.


----------

